# 1982 Schwinn Cruiser with tubular forks



## Arjnmrskr213 (Sep 18, 2022)

Just getting around to this project. 1st thing on list is try to trade these forks for a springer


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 18, 2022)

I put a springer on this one. Those tube forks just don't cut it.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Sep 18, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I put a springer on this one. Those tube forks just don't cut it.
> 
> View attachment 1697527
> 
> ...



The way i see it, If it aint got a springer it aint a Schwinn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> The way i see it, If it aint got a springer it aint a Schwinn.



You've not been around the right kind of Schwinns!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Sep 18, 2022)

Thats a nice bike dont get me wrong but imo it would look better with a springer but it looks like you cant put one on. Still a very nice bike, its just whenever i think of a nice schwinn. In my mind they always have a springer


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 18, 2022)

I appreciate  your love for the look of a springer but to put one on the bike Shawn posted would be the ultimate  bicycle sin. IMO if a bike came with a springer they do look cool but when you put one on a bike that didn't come with it, it is now a Franken bike, rat bike, custom built to your taste, we all have different tastes that's what makes this hobby so much fun.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 18, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> would be the ultimate bicycle sin.



Yep, public beatings would be in order


----------



## phantom (Sep 18, 2022)

When you say trade them, you do mean change them, right?  I don't know of anyone that will trade you a springer for that fork, not without some boot to add.


----------



## phantom (Sep 18, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yep, public beatings would be in order



Sort of like now......Floggings will continue until morale improves.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 18, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Just getting around to this project. 1st thing on list is try to trade these forks for a springer
> 
> View attachment 1697500
> 
> ...




You will be hard pressed to get someone to do a straight across trade for your fork in that condition!


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yep, public beatings would be in order



Tar & feather


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

I’ll trade this springer 🤣😂😆


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

Indestructibly totally tubular dude 🌊🏄🏼‍♂️🌊


----------



## DrRumack80 (Sep 18, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> The way i see it, If it aint got a springer it aint a Schwinn.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Sep 18, 2022)

fudge all you little bitches talking poop. Truth is you only talk ur poop online because you don't have the balls to say it face to face. I'm not going to waste my time with you lames


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> fudge all you little bitches talking poop. Truth is you only talk ur poop online because you don't have the balls to say it face to face. I'm not going to waste my time with you lames



Now that isn’t nice


----------



## phantom (Sep 18, 2022)

💩🩲


----------



## Thee (Sep 18, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> fudge all you little bitches talking poop. Truth is you only talk ur poop online because you don't have the balls to say it face to face. I'm not going to waste my time with you lames



Sorry your right everything should have a spring


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> View attachment 1697698View attachment 1697702
> Indestructibly totally tubular dude 🌊🏄🏼‍♂️🌊




Do you have a pic showing the complete white bike?


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Do you have a pic showing the complete white bike?



Yup but it’s a repaint no OG stuff


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

Funky comfort seat for the wife



Well except the old chain guard is OG

and super clean OG headset


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Yup but it’s a repaint no OG stuff




Looks great!


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> Looks great!



No it needs a springer 😂🤣😆


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> No it needs a springer 😂🤣😆




I like the Landing Gear Fork. I have a set, and I need to build a bike around them!


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

It’s a ‘79 or ‘80 frame if I remember right, that one just came out tits


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I like the Landing Gear Fork. I have a set, and I need to build a bike around them!



Right? Well my brother in law gave me back a bike & he lost or F’d or whatever the blue OG ukia’s or araya’s , so those black wheels were on it, so I though black & white might look cool turned out pretty sweet, wife claimed it, it’s rides way great ! some just turn out good, she tells me to keep my dirty paws off it, buddy gave her the dumb little black bell for Christmas 🙂


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> It’s a ‘79 or ‘80 frame if I remember right, that one just came out tits




It's a 79 frame


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> It's a 79 frame



Lol how can you tell you Schwinn guru you ? Hahahahaha - & pearl white powder filled the numbers


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

I had some gnarly knobbys on it, it rode like crap but it looked bad ass, threw on the Cheng Shins it rides bitctin & I think they look better too


----------



## ian (Sep 19, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> fudge all you little bitches talking poop. Truth is you only talk ur poop online because you don't have the balls to say it face to face. I'm not going to waste my time with you lames



I'd be interested in that tubular fork when you get your springer 😀


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> Lol how can you tell you Schwinn guru you ? Hahahahaha - & pearl white powder filled the numbers




The 79 has what most people call "fender bridge" and the 80 has a "brake bridge" on the rear of the frame.


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

ian said:


> I'd be interested in that tubular fork when you get your springer 😀



Lmfao 😂🤣😆 hi @ian 🙂


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> The 79 has what most people call "fender bridge" and the 80 has a "brake bridge" on the rear of the frame.



So the rounded style as opposed to the the flat style?


----------



## Thee (Sep 19, 2022)

@Xlobsterman so I’m waiting for your response , because I’d swear on the holy bible I have several ‘80 frames & even an ‘81 according to the # look up thing ? that have the rounded style brake bridge or whatever you called it ?


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> @Xlobsterman so I’m waiting for your response , because I’d swear on the holy bible I have several ‘80 frames & even an ‘81 according to the # look up thing ? that have the rounded style brake bridge or whatever you called it ?



like this?

MQ = 1980, frame December 79




Rounded bridge.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 19, 2022)

Thee said:


> @Xlobsterman so I’m waiting for your response , because I’d swear on the holy bible I have several ‘80 frames & even an ‘81 according to the # look up thing ? that have the rounded style brake bridge or whatever you called it ?




Could it be your fender brace frames are a Typhoon or HD? My 78 Spitfire has a fender brace (narrow), 80 Cruiser Deluxe (79 frame stamp) Brake bridge wide. 81, 82, 83 Cruisers brake bridge wide.


----------



## mrg (Sep 19, 2022)

Seems like sometime in 80 they figured why make both style bridges and just made the brake bridge even for the 1 speed coaster brake.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Could it be your fender brace frames are a Typhoon or HD? My 78 Spitfire has a fender brace (narrow), 80 Cruiser Deluxe (79 frame stamp) Brake bridge wide. 81, 82, 83 Cruisers brake bridge wide.




Up to and thru the 1979 model year balloon tire bikes had the rolled fender brace. The 1980 and 81 models had the brake/fender bridge. Seems odd since most had the drum brake and there were coaster models. A simple reason why might be the flat brake bridge was just as easy or easier to make and easier to locate and weld it to the stays. A few of the Cruisers did have the rear caliper verses the drum, but not enough of those were made to make a difference. When the middleweights were first introduced all the models were or had a gear options, so every frame made had the brake/fender bridge. This practice continued on for years until all the balloon models were changed to middleweights in 1957 and at that time they were making frames with both bridges.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Up to and thru the 1979 model year balloon tire bikes had the rolled fender brace. The 1980 and 81 models had the brake/fender bridge. Seems odd since most had the drum brake and there were coaster models. A simple reason why might be the flat brake bridge was just as easy or easier to make and easier to locate and weld it to the stays. A few of the Cruisers did have the rear caliper verses the drum, but not enough of those were made to make a difference. When the middleweights were first introduced all the models were or had a gear options, so every frame made had the brake/fender bridge. This practice continued on for years until all the balloon models were changed to middleweights in 1957 and at that time they were making frames with both bridges.




Right, but what thee is saying is he has 80 and newer cruisers with the rolled fender brace. Did they make 80 and up cruiser frames with the fender brace or is it possible they are middleweight typhoon or HD frames.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 20, 2022)

Thee said:


> @Xlobsterman so I’m waiting for your response , because I’d swear on the holy bible I have several ‘80 frames & even an ‘81 according to the # look up thing ? that have the rounded style brake bridge or whatever you called it ?




Those would be "Middleweight Frames" like used on the Typhoon or Heavy Duti part number 28 020. The 1980 Cruiser Frame had a different part number 28 023


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Right, but what thee is saying is he has 80 and newer cruisers with the rolled fender brace. Did they make 80 and up cruiser frames with the fender brace or is it possible they are middleweight typhoon or HD frames.



I have never seen a 1980 or 81 Cruiser with the rolled bridge. Later models yes, after the Schmurray era.


----------



## Girlbike (Sep 20, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I put a springer on this one. Those tube forks just don't cut it.
> 
> View attachment 1697527
> 
> ...



Really like the color combination between the fenders and the frame. Yes I know this is about the fork, but it's sorta mesmerizing to me.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 20, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> like this?
> 
> MQ = 1980, frame December 79
> View attachment 1698587
> ...




Some of the very early 1980 models had the old style middleweight frames. This can be seen in the 1980 catalog pic for the Deluxe Cruiser.


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I put a springer on this one. Those tube forks just don't cut it.
> 
> View attachment 1697527
> 
> ...



Regular old chain guards don’t cut it either 😂🤣😆


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I have never seen a 1980 or 81 Cruiser with the rolled bridge. Later models yes, after the Schmurray era.




Exactly, I haven't either


----------



## Drosentreter (Sep 20, 2022)

@Thee 
This whole dating by brake bridges is making my head spin.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 20, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> like this?
> 
> MQ = 1980, frame December 79
> View attachment 1698587
> ...





No offense but, your frame, guard and fork look to be repainted. Also no chrome fork crown.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> fudge all you little bitches talking poop. Truth is you only talk ur poop online because you don't have the balls to say it face to face. I'm not going to waste my time with you lames



Good thing the Cabe is here to clean up that potty mouth of yours.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> fudge all you little bitches talking poop. Truth is you only talk ur poop online because you don't have the balls to say it face to face. I'm not going to waste my time with you lames



Wow, my 5 year old reacts better to the truth. I have 2 original chrome Schwinn springers for sale and was going to offer one to you for $ and your fork. But seeing how lame everyone is I guess they go back on the shelf for when I build my cruiser. Good Luck


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wow, my 5 year old reacts better to the truth. I have 2 original chrome Schwinn springers for sale and was going to offer one to you for $ and your fork. But seeing how lame everyone is I guess they go back on the shelf for when I build my cruiser. Good Luck
> 
> View attachment 1698660



I’m pretty lame Can I qualify for one of those springers? I have some pretty terrible tube forks to offer as a partial trade, & two frames to build both ‘81’s with the flat brake bridge 🤓


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> @Thee
> This whole dating by brake bridges is making my head spin.
> 
> View attachment 1698657



This whole thread started way off the rails


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

@Arjnmrskr213  PM me about the springer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

I can't be a total chooch.


----------



## ian (Sep 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I can't be a total chooch.



Man. Haven't heard that word in a long time.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

ian said:


> Man. Haven't heard that word in a long time.



Introduced to me by my Paisan in second grade, been using it ever since.


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

ian said:


> Man. Haven't heard that word in a long time.



I Never have, I heard Cooch plenty 🤓


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Introduced to me by my Paisan in second grade, been using it ever since.



My NY family still says that, too  😆


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

Ciuccio that’s not Irish 😂🤣😆


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

Thee said:


> Ciuccio that’s not Irish 😂🤣😆



moms mom from Sicily , sorry way off topic


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> moms mom from Sicily , sorry way off topic



Topic? What topic? hahahahaha


----------



## phantom (Sep 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @Arjnmrskr213  PM me about the springer.



I thought he said he was done here and called us all  💩 🩲's


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

phantom said:


> I thought he said he was done here and called us all  💩 🩲's



Yes he did hahaha, we all have our moments. He and I have spoken about the springers long before this.


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes he did hahaha, we all have our moments. He and I have spoken about the springers long before this.



Awwww you guys ain’t half bad I think I’m welling up 🥲 😆


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

This frame (aug ‘79 ?) round brace, was sent by Schwinn to replace a broken one (broken jumping) can’t remember what year probably early 1980 , we had done this before, they told us this was the last one they won’t be making them anymore


----------



## ian (Sep 20, 2022)

Thee said:


> I Never have, I heard Cooch plenty 🤓



Way different meaning 😀


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2022)

I've been known to use the term "chonch" from time to time. Never heard of "chooch" 🤔


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

ian said:


> Way different meaning 😀



It could work? “ hey don’t be a total Cooch” ? 😂🤣😆


----------



## ian (Sep 20, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I've been known to use the term "chonch" from time to time. Never heard of "chooch" 🤔



It's an East coast thing.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 20, 2022)

It is Italian for stupid person or often  a Jack a$$


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It is Italian for stupid person or often  a Jack a$$



I know an east coast one, “you dubbah” (dubber) if you can pronounce an “R” 😆


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 20, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> No offense but, your frame, guard and fork look to be repainted. Also no chrome fork crown.



well yeah, because it was repainted and the fork replaced with an old ballooner fork,  as the original fork was damaged.


amazing how things happen to bikes over the years when they are actually ridden regularly, isn't it?


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2022)

AR, Jan 80 Deluxe with standard fender bridge, my CR, March 80 Deluxe had the brake bridge, have had a couple of early 80 with standard bridge so took them a while to drop it.


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

mrg said:


> AR, Jan 80 Deluxe with standard fender bridge, my CR, March 80 Deluxe had the brake bridge, have had a couple of early 80 with standard bridge so took them a while to drop it.View attachment 1698905



Exactly Right? Swear I’ve got 3 all ‘80 ?


----------



## Thee (Sep 20, 2022)

#’s R Obliterated/filled by powder oops


----------



## phantom (Sep 20, 2022)

I have really taken a liking to these Schwinn Cruisers in the past six months or so. I still flip everything I buy, however, I don't mind hanging onto these a little longer. They just ride so darn nice.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 20, 2022)

mrg said:


> AR, Jan 80 Deluxe with standard fender bridge, my CR, March 80 Deluxe had the brake bridge, have had a couple of early 80 with standard bridge so took them a while to drop it.View attachment 1698905





Any idea if the frames are wider like a balloon? I know the brake bridge on a cruiser is wider then the bridge on a middleweight, the frame is wider.


----------



## ian (Sep 20, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It is Italian for stupid person or often  a Jack a$$



How 'bout Goombah....


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Any idea if the frames are wider like a balloon? I know the brake bridge on a cruiser is wider then the bridge on a middleweight, the frame is wider.



Have you ever come across a paper clip attached to the fender tab that's on the kickstand tube? And painted when the frame was painted?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Have you ever come across a paper clip attached to the fender tab that's on the kickstand tube? And painted when the frame was painted?




I've seen pictures of them on here but never owned one. I've only owned a handful of Cruisers, and no Cruiser 5's. Make that real Schwinn Cruisers but also had a couple China and Taiwan


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2022)

I always took it for granted that after they discontinued the Wasp ( last S2 frame ) all frames were middleweights, some may vary over yrs/models but none are true heavyweight 2.125/S2 frames, never really looked a the bridge on 5 speeds but know they are wider at the dropouts.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 20, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Crappy pics but, 67 CT, 62 Wasp, 82 Cruiser and a 74 HD. (2 Balloon, a cruiser and a mw).
> The cruiser seat stays are as wide as a balloon the same distance from the seat post. The brake bridge is closer to the seat post on the cruiser. Cruiser doesn't have "X" stamped chainstays, also the kickstand mount appears to be 1/4 back on the cruiser.
> 
> View attachment 1687645View attachment 1687657
> ...






mrg said:


> I always took it for granted that after they discontinued the Wasp ( last S2 frame ) all frames were middleweights, some may vary over yrs/models but none are true heavyweight 2.125/S2 frames, never really looked a the bridge on 5 speeds but know they are wider at the dropouts.




The Cruisers had S-2's. And crappy pictures from another thread but you can kind of see it in the last pic but that's a black 82 Cruiser against a 74 HD its wider. I'll have to get a better pic and measurement.


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2022)

My 76 Typhoon ( S7's ) and my 77 Spitfire ( S2's ) have the exact same frame!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2022)

mrg said:


> My 76 Typhoon ( S7's ) and my 77 Spitfire ( S2's ) have the exact same frame!



Schwinn wasn't playing with a full deck at that time.  🤣


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn wasn't playing with a full deck at that time.  🤣



Schwinn jumped on the beach cruiser/Klunker bandwagon with the California Cruiser/Spitfire and there was no reason to go back to the earlier heavy weight frame sense they were not running fenders with those S2's, beat everyone else just like the StingRay, probably one of the last good decisions they made!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2022)

I still say they weren't playing with a full deck. I've seen some literature from that time and wondered WTF, nobody knows nothing anymore? 

Somewhat similar to Pat's Schwinn site. He still has the 1953 catalog with the side list of lightweights and Middleweights! 

Here is another head scratcher. Now who approved this printing? The office maids?  😂 

If the bike has balloon tires, it's not a middleweight. The width of the frame is irrelevant.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 21, 2022)

mrg said:


> My 76 Typhoon ( S7's ) and my 77 Spitfire ( S2's ) have the exact same frame!




That is correct...........! They were the same until the 1980 model year when they switched over to the new Cruiser frame.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Sep 21, 2022)

82 Cruiser about 2-11/16, 74 HD about 2-3/8. The kickstand mount is about a 1/4 back on the Cruiser too. Also no "X" stamp on the chain stays of the Cruiser.


----------

